
Norway Scientist Claims Report Proves Coronavirus Was Lab-Made - punnerud
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidnikel/2020/06/07/norway-scientist-claims-report-proves-coronavirus-was-lab-made/
======
punnerud
Forbes probably withdrawn it because the paper is withdrawn and soon (<1week)
to published again as two papers.

[https://www.ibtimes.sg/british-norwegian-study-claims-
corona...](https://www.ibtimes.sg/british-norwegian-study-claims-coronavirus-
was-lab-made-former-mi6-chief-agrees-46528)

------
s1artibartfast
Edit: It looks like I have confused Birger Sørensen with Ralph S. Baric, who
is the real expert.

This is unfortunate news.

For context, Birger Sørensen is one of two global experts in genetically
engineered Corona viruses and the other is Shi Zhengli, based out of Wuhan.

For the last 20 years, the two have been in competition to humanize
coronaviruses and test how contagious they are in mice and primates.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
"Unfortunate" how?

Unfortunate because it's professional jealousy, likely to hold back the field?
Or unfortunate because it's likely true?

By the way, I love your HN name.

~~~
s1artibartfast
Unfortunate because it lends a tremendous amount of credibility to the lab-
made hypothesis, which can only increase tensions with China and lead to
geopolictial consequenses which will leave us all worse off.

Glad you like the name!

------
kian
[http://archive.is/voHST](http://archive.is/voHST)

------
karmakaze
> contains sequences that _appear to be_ artificially inserted.

When did 'appear to be' constitute proof?

------
Gummaluri
The link says the page is no longer active.

------
sneeuwpopsneeuw
where is the proof, none of the researches that are mentioned are publicly
available on the internet.

